# Kaiser Permanente offers Social Anxiety Classes



## J.T. (Jan 9, 2009)

*I just thought I would let everyone know that Kaiser Permanente offers social anxiety classes.*

I was unaware of this because it is not shown on there website, but when I told my primary care physician that I think I have social anxiety disorder, she enrolled me in a anxiety class.

I think it is important that all SAS members with Kaiser insurance know about this because it will cost significantly less than going somewhere else and paying out of pocket. For me, it's just 5 dollars a class. For me, cost made the difference between me trying vs. not trying CBT. That is, I wouldn't have tried CBT classes if if wasn't covered by my insurance.

So far it seem OK. I'm just glad to finally meet people who are dealing with similar issues. My class is a diverse group, that include a number of ages, professions, and ethnicities.

Here's what to expect.

1. First you have to take a 2 hour anxiety/panic overview class

2. Then you have to take a 1 day a week, 4 week introduction to anxiety disorders class. (this is what I'm taking right now).

3. Finally you get to take a 1 day a week, 6 week class specifically for social anxiety disorder. (This will be the hard part because we will be asked to face our fears, that is, not use avoidance as a coping mechanism).

These classes teach Cognitive Behavioral Therapy

I'm not certain these classes are offered at all Kaiser locations, so don't get too excited until you check.


----------



## Lostinsilence (Sep 15, 2011)

Let us know how it goes, have you bookmarked.


----------

